# Simulcast toggle switch?



## frankenteletron (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi there! Starting to source my components for a Simulcast build. Sorry this might be a boring question.
Am I correct in assuming the toggle switch is an SPDT?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 20, 2019)

Yeah, SPDT on/off/on


----------



## frankenteletron (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi also would this diode work for D5? Having trouble finding one on Small Bear
*Diode Zener 1N4743A 13V 1W 5%*


----------



## frankenteletron (Dec 20, 2019)

Or would a 1N4148 work as well?


----------



## Robert (Dec 20, 2019)

The only purpose of D5 is to prevent damage to the charge pump by applying over-voltage.

It's not critical to operation, but 1N4743A would be fine for powering from a 9V supply.


----------



## frankenteletron (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks much! Looking forward to checking this pedal out. I've not played a Hudson Broadcast in person but I love some of the demos I've seen.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 20, 2019)

I just ordered another board. Ordered the transformer and PCB for it a long time ago, reorganized my workstation and lost the original PCB ?


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 20, 2019)

Don't order a momentary switch.


----------



## frankenteletron (Dec 26, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Yeah, SPDT on/off/on


I haven't finished my Simulcast build yet but I'm curious about the on/OFF/on toggle choice. What does the OFF position do if the other 2 positions are low and high gain?


----------



## Robert (Dec 26, 2019)

frankenteletron said:


> I haven't finished my Simulcast build yet but I'm curious about the on/OFF/on toggle choice. What does the OFF position do if the other 2 positions are low and high gain?



The three position gain switch comes from the 24V version.  

From the Hudson Broadcast page:


> The BC-24V-USA also features a three position gain switch offering MID-LOW-HIGH modes. In LOW mode, the pedal has most headroom and stays nearly clean across its range, whilst retaining colouration from its germanium circuit and transformer – perfect if you use higher output pickups, baritone, bass or keyboards . The MID mode is voiced to sound and behave as the regular Broadcast – still pretty clean but adding more grit and saturation to the mix. In HIGH mode, as with the regular Broadcast, the BC-24V-USA heads into overdrive, distortion and fuzz but with a slightly tighter low end.


----------



## ntuncer (Dec 7, 2021)

Robert said:


> The three position gain switch comes from the 24V version.
> 
> From the Hudson Broadcast page:


That means Simulcast is based on 24Vdc version? 9vdc will be converted to 24vdc (charge pump) which we shouldn't run the pedal more than 9vdc?

Cheers


----------

